# Sharkwerks Porsche 997.2 PDK w/ Techart



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*2009 PDK Carrera 997.2 by Sharkwerks. 440whp with some Techart goodies

Bob and I washed the car outside










Before wheels



















Pulled in Bobs shop for claying










The PDK needed mild correction. We setteled on a 2 step process.

Menz 106FA w/ yellow i gpolishing pad
Menz 85rd w/ gray SM finishing pad










Halgens before jeweling little hazy haze










After under the fenix LED/ straight camera flash




























Wheels were sealed and tires/wells were dressed for a matte finish










Before LSP Bob needed to do some fine touchup work...



















LSP:

CG acrylic glaze w/ flex
JS109 by hand

Bob likes this combo and I am a believer now, the acrylic glaze looks really great when you work it in by machine and the JS makes for a good topper with good protection

After acrylic










Bob broke out the standing strip light to slide into the interior so we could see everything



















Interior after



















JS all cured and buffed off followed by a DI water wipedown. Glass was cleaned with DI water and polished with CG wet mirror finish. Tips cleaned with steel wool and trim dressed ith TRV










Sneak peak of the next writeup... I think its a Pontiac Fiero:headbang:










Bob put the car on go jacks and turned it to face out the front. Appropriate signage above the car too:thumb:










Outside and sun shots...





































Ok maybe it wasnt a Fiero:doh:



















We had the car for an extra day, the next night I snapped some more pics



















PSS10's FTW










Front nose and lower panels had clear film by premier films



















Thanks for looking, got some more toys to come*


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

Beauty!


----------



## Fastmonkey (Aug 4, 2006)

Nice write up, and really like those TechArt wheels they look brilliant.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome top job


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Great finish for a stunning car. Looking good mate:thumb:


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Well done, good job :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Great work guys and I love the colour:thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

The expected excellence! Loving that color, too!


----------



## gestev (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh yes, stunning job..... love the look and love the colour..... even though I'd never consider the car or the colour before seeing these shots!!!!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Excellent


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks stunning!! don't see many in that colour!! :thumb:

Love those wheels too


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

Sweet.....

:argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Great work as always :thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

love that colour. 


Top job. Liking your lighting set-up also.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## puntomatt (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice job not a fan of the colour, interior or wheels though =/


----------



## mark m. (Aug 13, 2007)

Them wheels look stunning. Nice work


----------



## Select Detailing (Feb 19, 2009)

Aswome results with different colour combination.

Very nioce workshop thats looks very clean.

Regards

Gareth


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice job there fella, a great colour as well, not seen one like this before


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

puntomatt said:


> Nice job not a fan of the colour, interior or wheels though =/


So you like the floormats? :lol:


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Just found this after the "Hot Girl Thread".......I am in heaven.:argie:

Very nice after shots. :thumb:


----------

